# Mein Photoshop spinnt. Buchstaben immer groß



## Darkjo87Web (25. April 2007)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem. Auf einmal sind bei mir alle Buchstaben immer groß. Woran kann das liegen? Habe ich was verstellt?

Mfg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. April 2007)

Hallo,



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Klick mal da drauf ;-)


----------

